# icd 9 code-HTN index doesn't



## arizona1 (Jul 16, 2010)

How would you code, HTN with CHF? 

the HTN index doesn't list 428.0 as one of the "conditions classifiable"

thank you.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 16, 2010)

It depends on how it is documented in the record.  If the physician states HTN with CHF then it is 401.9 and 428.0.  If he states CHF due to HTN or hypertensive CHF then it is 402.9x with the 428.0


----------



## arizona1 (Jul 16, 2010)

I thought "with" is an accepted "linking" as another form of "hypertensive CHF" so I coded it as 40290. I'll need to correct. Thank you for your reply


----------



## ohn0disaster (Jul 16, 2010)

402.90 is the code for Hypertensive Heart (Disease) WITHOUT heart failure so either way the code would have been 402.91 to include the CHF.

"HTN with CHF" would just be 401.9 and 428.0.


----------



## arizona1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## arizona1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I confused - the guidelines state HTN and CKD are two diagnoses that can be "assumed" to be related, so no matter how written on the DOS wouldn't it be correct to "link" 40390/5859


Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes you are correct but the original post was for CHF and HTN which must be linked by the physician.


----------



## arizona1 (Jul 22, 2010)

yes, I'm sorry. I had two thoughts going at the time.  Bear with me, I 'm going to now try to correct in my mind.

All other diagnoses (HTN, DM, etc) supposively linked using; "with" is not acceptable. It must be "due to" or written in a combination word, such as hypertensive heart disease, diabetic neuropathy. 

Which leads me to another question - written, HTN heart disease. cannot read as an abbreviated hypertensive heart disease, correct?

Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 22, 2010)

Absolutely correct.  You really need to download the coding guidelines, all of this info is in those guideline.  Just do a google search for ICD-9 CM guidelines and pick the one that has the CDC in the string it will give you access to the guidelines if you cannot find them send me a pm and I will send you the link or send them direct to you.


----------



## arizona1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank you so much! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## arizona1 (Jul 22, 2010)

thank you for the link and staying with me in my string of questions. 

I do reference that link but I cannot find that the word "with" is not an acceptable link of two diagnoses. 

The ICD9 index references, "with" i.e. Diabetes, with, then lists the many different manifestations. Why is a provider note written, "diabetes with peripheral neuropathy" not acceptable linking when the ICD 9 is referenced this way.

Thank you


----------

